
What it's like to launch and get ignored - james_marks
https://medium.com/p/everyone-you-know-is-hard-of-hearing-dde8118c01e2
======
zaroth
So true: "When you present a new idea or make a request, everyone is silently
asking the same question: Will this go away if I ignore it?"

